# Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?



## LAPHI (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach eine Pumpe für meinen Miniteich mit 120l, habe mir von Gardena 600l und Oase 1000l angeschaut, aber vertrauenserweckend sehen diese nicht aus. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Außerdem möchte iche ine Seerose, verträgt diese das geplätscher?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zahnfee (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Hallo,

Ich habe einen 145 l Miniteich und nur eine kleine Solarpumpe, die für ein bisschen Bewegung völlig ausreicht. 

zum Beispiel:
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ds=Esotec+101701+Solar-Teichpumpenset+Größe+1

Warum brauchst du denn so ne große Pumpe für Deinen Mini? Mit genügend Pflanzen, bleibt der Teich fast algenfrei.

Ich hab keinen Aufsatz auf meiner Pumpe, deswegen stört das meine Seerose nicht.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Hallo,

Oase nicht Vertrauen erweckend? 
Was hast Du Dir da bloß angeschaut?

Ich habe sowas hier seit Jahren ohne Unterbrechung in meiner Badewanne laufen.


 

Die Seerose überlebt das, wenn sie nicht ständig von oben beplätschert wird. Also Wasserspiel ans eine Ende, Seerose ans andere.


----------



## LAPHI (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Hallo,

ich werde erstmal keine Pumpe in den Miniteich machen und schauen ob die 2 Sauerstoffpflanzen das auch so hinbekommen. Was braucht man denn noch in so nem Miniteich. Ich wollte eine kleine Seerose, aber die gibt es hier nirgends bei den Gärtnern/Baumärkten/Fachgeschäften.

Ich habe folgende Pflanzen gekauft:
Chamäleonpflanze 
Zwerg __ Rohrkolben
__ Lippenmäulchen
Japanischer Schachtelhalm
Sumpfspaltgriffel
2x Frauenhaat

Fische kommen natürlich keine rein, braucht man denn __ Schnecken?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Welche Sauerstoffpflanzen 

Ein paar __ Schnecken sind nie verkehrt. Meistens hat man sowieso welche an den Pflanzen eingeschleppt.


----------



## LAPHI (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Frauenhaat Scirpus cernuus wurde mir als Sauerstoffpflanze angeboten


----------



## zahnfee (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Schau mal da hab ich meine her:

http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/

Ich hab Nymphaea `Perry`s Baby Red`.


----------



## LAPHI (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Ist denn Frauenhaat Scirpus cernuus eine Sauerstoffpflanze oder welche Sauerstoffpflanze sollte ich verwenden? Wo bekomme ich eine oder zwei __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke?


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Hallo,

Scirpus cernuus ist eine kleine Simse. Ich weiß nicht, warum die als Sauerstoffpflanze verkauft wird. 

Versuch es lieber mit __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest. Das Frauenhaar kannst Du in die Sumpfzone setzen.

Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind zweigeschlechtlich (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Posthorn- und Spitzschlammschnecken). Du must also darauf achten, ein Männchen und ein Weibchen zu bekommen - was gar nicht so einfach ist. Mit ein Paar Posthörnchen bist Du wahrscheinlich besser dran.


----------



## LAPHI (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für Mini Teich?*

Tja so ist das nun mal wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ich mache morgen mal ein Bild vom Miniteich und stelle es ein. __ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserpest werde ich noch kaufen, ebenso eine kleine Seerose. Dann ist der Mini definitiv voll. Hoffe es kommen auch ein paar __ Frösche...


----------

